# Good Day all!



## Th!rdeye (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello, my name is Josh. 

I am a WWII nut, esspecially the Airwar. Hopefully i can figure out a career which involves my interest in WWII. Can't wait to get posting on here and further my knowledge of ww2 with your awesome site!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 3rdi!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Lots of *very knowledgeable *WW II nuts around here.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Josh. Like TO, sez, lots of knowledgeable folks here
and they are willing to share it.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 16, 2008)

From one nut to another.........welcome


----------



## seesul (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Josh!
Greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2008)

Hallo,
Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Hallo,
> Welcome and greetings from Poland.




x 2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jun 17, 2008)

3rdi, Welcome!The men, women of all ages on this site constantly amaze me! I learn something every time I "tune in!"Welcome to the site. I'll look forward to your comments!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 3rd III. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------

